
Man charged with threatening to kill U.S. Rep. Katko over 'net neutrality' - LeoJiWoo
http://www.newyorkupstate.com/news/2017/11/us_rep_katko_faces_death_threat_over_net_neutrality_us_attorneys_office_says.html
======
api
The extreme right freakout over the last few years is just a subset of a more
systemic problem. I don't think it's ideological. I think it's the isolation
epidemic. There are huge numbers of angry, lonely, alienated people. It's like
the social equivalent of a pile of dry wood and oily rags.

~~~
RickJWag
Let's see. There was a leftist that shot up a congressional ball game. There's
this guy.

Have there been any Republicans that threatened legislators?

~~~
api
Not sure about legislators but there have been plenty of shooters.

There have also been plenty who seem to have no ideological motive.

My point was that no single ideology has a monopoly on violence. Some like
neo-Naziism or militant leftism might attract it more but the extent to which
they do is limited by supply. Right now we have a whole lot of supply in the
form of angry alienated underemployed people.

